# Micro-Crab Cakes (Cajun Corner)



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Had a variant of this just last night. Sauteed in a bunch of butter....mmmmmm GOOD!!!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Brainbucket said:


> 1 pound white crab meat
> 1/3 cup Italian bread crumbs
> 2 teaspoons Dijon mustard
> 1/2 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
> ...


This does sound gooooooood, I have this one saved, thanks BB. I love cajun food and sea food. Cajun coffee will stand the hair up on your head, man that stuff is strong. It is really good after the first slug, but that first sip whoooo man.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Most , down here, drink Community coffee. I drink River Road which is what the better restaurants serve. It is stronger and just plain awesome.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I bet it is good, I really did like the coffee down your way but that first time, especially not knowing, was a shock. lol I dearly love Cajon food, not many folks can get even close to the way folks down your way fix Cajon food.

My sister lived in Jennings and one of my nieces still does and one lives in Lake Charles. One thing I found out about the Cajon folks, they either like you and will do anything for you, or they don't like you and you better not cross them. But man they can flat out cook. The only thing I did not like was the cooked gator tail, didn't care much for it.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Bump for BayouRunner:vs_cool:


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks for the recipe!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Brainbucket said:


>


Is that with chicory? I love French Market coffee made in a drip pot. Pretty expensive here.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

This one doesn't have chicory in there but they do have some that does.:vs_cool:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Brainbucket said:


> This one doesn't have chicory in there but they do have some that does.:vs_cool:


I'll keep a eye out for it.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

This one does.:vs_cool:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

:vs_cool:

Thanks


----------

